# XD 45 ACP...best gun to date



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

*I believe the new XD 45 acp is the top of the line gun at the moment...I have the service model..with a Insight X2 light.....wich is shorter or even to my barrel lenght...depending on how is set it....and when lasermax gets there new guide rod laser for the 45acp...i will have a very tactical weapon.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I've looked at them before - seems like a nice gun.

If I hadn't fallen in love with the P99, I probably would have gotten an XD by now.


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree. The Springfield Armory XD45ACP Service Model is the best handgun that I've ever owned, out of the box, and I've been shooting for over 40 years, 31 of them, as a LEO.

I had intentions of taking it to the range to fire for function, then sending it away for a trigger job and TruGlo TFO sights. After firing a couple hundred rounds, this pistol isn't going anywhere! The trigger is fine just as it is and the stock sights are better than I had anticipated.

Springfield's got a winner here!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad you like it - I always hate sending away a gun unless I have to as well. And, if you like the sights, then yea, don't mess w/ 'em...


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*FELT THE SAME*



SgtRich said:


> I agree. The Springfield Armory XD45ACP Service Model is the best handgun that I've ever owned, out of the box, and I've been shooting for over 40 years, 31 of them, as a LEO.
> 
> I had intentions of taking it to the range to fire for function, then sending it away for a trigger job and TruGlo TFO sights. After firing a couple hundred rounds, this pistol isn't going anywhere! The trigger is fine just as it is and the stock sights are better than I had anticipated.
> 
> Springfield's got a winner here!


+1
I had the same plans with the 45 in the service and the tac, but changed my mind after a couple of range trips--triggers are fine and a drop of bright site color for faster pick up the sights did the trick--don't need to change a thing---real battle in my head bone right now --the service my replace my carry weapon after a couple more of range trips.

Ron


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Had my XD-45 service been the first gun I ever purchased.....it would probably still be my only handgun I owned. I like it that much. It is one of the easiest guns I have ever shot, has a natural pointability, is very accurate and ultra reliable....so far!!!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I bought the XD9 Service and planned on it being my first and only gun for a while. Then a deal came around on an XD45ACP Service with about 500 rounds through it. $400 shipped. That's less than I paid for my XD9 new! I had to jump on it. Now I understand all the media frenzy over it. It shoots like a charm. Great feel without a harsh snap and I can make 3-4 inch jagged holes in paper targets with it. It amazes me. 

The next question is.... how do I carry this.


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The next question is.... how do I carry this.


A Comp-Tac C-TAC works well for me! :smt044

Congrats on your XD45ACP!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

*Lovely pistol...*

It is without a doubt my most fave pistol...next to my 1911's of course; the XD feels natural, and it is so much like a 1911, yet it has twice the firepower...an improvement that I am waiting on is a solid stainless steel guide rod, non-captured, that DGR is making...availability...soon, I hope; they make great non-captured SS guide rods for the 9mm and 40, using Wolff springs; other than that, I don't think there is anything I need to improve on it...unlike my 1911's, I can't play with it too much.

BTW....I wish this thread was started by someone else...


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I've got a DGR w/22lb spring in my XD40 Service. I think I might pick up the new bushing (just cause it looks cooler, hehe) and the "Fat" guide rod for my 45ACP Tactical. Don's Fat Rod is out of stock right now though. Probably pick up a couple spare mags too.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Extreme Dooty (Jul 3, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The next question is.... how do I carry this.


The same way I do...A burgundy Shark IWB holster and 1 1/2" Belt....Sweet!!

www.raftersgunleather.com.

You'll never regret it.

Anyone know any thing about getting night sights put the XD through Springfield service. I only have one gunsmith and I have to buy my own sights since he's not associated with a store. Anyone have any experience with Springfield?


----------

